

All-time Best Indie Games - georgeorwell
http://jayisgames.com/indie/best-games/

======
kenpratt
I can't believe Braid isn't on that list. SUCH a great game. Also, Portal is a
must-play if you haven't already.

------
georgeorwell
I recommend Cave Story+, Bastion, Terraria, Spelunky, Legend of Grimrock, and
Machinarium from that list. I would also add Dungeons of Dredmor and La
Mulana. Merry Christmas.

